# SCJP Übungsaufgaben/Schwerpunkte



## nrg (23. Dez 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mitte Februar das SCJP-Zertifikat machen. Dazu tappe ich allerdings noch ein wenig im Dunklen, was Schwerpunkte betrifft. Außerdem bin ich gerade beim Fortgeschrittenenbuch von Java angelangt und die Autoren waren so frei dort einfach auf sämtliche Übungsaufgaben zu verzichten :/. 

Nun meine Frage. Gibt es vielleicht empfehlenswerte Bücher (kostenpflichtig od. auch gern opensrc), die, zu sämtlichen JavaSE Themen, Übungsaufgaben bereitstellen? Kann vielleicht der eine oder andere aus eingener Erfahrung berichten, was die Schwerpunkte von der Prüfung sind? Auf der SUN HP habe ich leider nichts genaueres gefunden .

danke schonmal und grüße
andi


----------



## fastjack (23. Dez 2009)

Das Buch von Sun zum SCJP ist zu empfehlen, allerdings auf englisch. Das kannst Du bei Amazon bestellen. Du mußt das passende Buch zumindest zur benutzten Java-Maschine im Lehrgang nehmen. 
Desweiteren sind die Testsimulatoren auch gut. Allerdings kannst Du es auch gut packen, wenn Du so viel wie möglich auswendig lernst. :rtfm: :rtfm: :rtfm:


----------



## nrg (23. Dez 2009)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings kannst Du es auch gut packen, wenn Du so viel wie möglich auswendig lernst. :rtfm: :rtfm: :rtfm:



ist es denn sooo schwer?


----------



## Geeeee (23. Dez 2009)

Jein...kommt eben auf deine Erfahrung an.
Das Buch ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert und es lohnt sich auch mal bei javaranch vorbeizuschauen. Da gibts auch im Forum jede Menge Infos zu den BUCH-Aufgaben. Hier im Forum steht auch einige Hinweise auf die SCJP-Prüfung.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (23. Dez 2009)

>ist es denn sooo schwer?

Nö. Das sollte heissen man muss nix Java versetehen, nur gut auswendig lernen können. zB ein früherer Kollge hatte das Zertifikat konnte aber kaum anständig programmieren (sagte er selber).


----------



## nrg (23. Dez 2009)

Amazon.de: SUN Scjp

da gibts aber einige 

was spricht gegen das zweite (SCJP - Sun Certified Java Programmer / Vorbereitung auf die Java 6 Zertifizierung: Vorbereitung auf die Java 6-Zertifizierung: Vorbereitung auf die Java 6-Zertifizierung CX-310-065 / CX-310-066: Amazon.de: Terence V. Gronowski: Bücher)

das wäre sogar auf deutsch ^^. also ich hab jetzt nicht direkt probleme mit englisch aber auf deutsch tue ich mich doch etwas leichter.
wo wir auch schon bei meiner nächsten frage wären. ist die prüfung auf deutsch?

danke und grüße
andi


----------



## Geeeee (23. Dez 2009)

Ich empfehle das. Es ist auch glaube ich das Buch, was fastjack meinte.
Die Prüfung "kann" man auch auf deutsch machen, doch ich habe gehört, dass es "Google-Deutsch" sein soll. Mach die "normale" in englisch.


----------



## Held (23. Dez 2009)

Hi Leute, 

Ich habe gerade vor 3 wochen den SCJP Kurs gestartet und bin sehr überrascht vom Tempo.
2 Abende und schon ist man auf dem Level kleienr Applikationen wie ein Taschenrechenr etc zu machen.
Da ich schon etwas Programmierkenntnisse habe, ist das nicht so ein problem, aber ich glaube die jenigen in der Gruppe, die noch nie sowas gemahct haben, hatten da einige Abende was zu lesen.


Zum Thema Bücher, naja ich habe viele Bücher jedoch nicht eines zu ende gelesen.
Du darfst deinen Erfolg nicht auf die Qualität des Buches sondern auf die Qualität des Kurses und der eigenen Disziplin aufbauen.
Programmieren ist für mich Learning by doing, wenn ich was nicht verstehe, nehme ich klar ein gutes Buch(Lüthy Balmer Stocker: Handbuch der Java-Programmierung - Krüger, Guido; Stark, Thomas - ISBN 978-3-8273-2874-8 - 9783827328748) oder bediene mich Google.

Bisher hat es weder beim Buch noch bei google gemangelt 

viel Erfolg


----------



## Heady86 (23. Dez 2009)

Vielleicht ist hier ja noch was zu gebrauchen, das lässt sich auch als pdf runterladen


----------



## Held (23. Dez 2009)

Heady86 hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht ist hier ja noch was zu gebrauchen, das lässt sich auch als pdf runterladen



Danke für den Link, guter Tipp!


----------



## nrg (28. Dez 2009)

danke für die tipps .



Geeeee hat gesagt.:


> Die Prüfung "kann" man auch auf deutsch machen, doch ich habe gehört, dass es "Google-Deutsch" sein soll. Mach die "normale" in englisch.



die frage ist, ob ich "Google-Deutsch" nicht doch noch besser verstehe, als das "normale" englisch .

Grüße
nrg


----------

